

G+ doesn't support Opera... why?  - duiker101
https://plus.google.com/not-supported/

======
XP1
Google+ is blocking Opera, even though it will work fine in Opera.

Why is Google doing it? Ask Google. But Google already has a habit of blocking
"unsupported" browsers, such as unknown browsers or browsers with small market
share. If you have done something once, chances are that you have done it
before. Google is ignorantly following tradition that will chastise people
using that "unsupported" browser.

I have looked at the CSS, HTML, and JavaScript source code. Google uses
unnecessary, server-side browser sniffing to send Opera a crippled webpage,
missing CSS, HTML, and JavaScript, which, in effect, do not include web
toolbar buttons and advanced feedback features.

If you don't already know, I created a User JS and extension for Google+ that
will inject the missing HTML, CSS, and JavaScript so that the web toolbar
notification and share buttons will work correctly.

See my post here, and try out my Google+ Injector User JS or extension:
<http://my.opera.com/community/forums/findpost.pl?id=9922772>

Also, try out my Google +1 Button extension. My extension will let you +1 a
webpage even if it lacks +1 buttons.

Feedback requested! Thanks.

\--

Google+ Injector 1.03 now tries to detect the language instead of using
English by default.

Google+ Injector: <https://github.com/XP1/Google--for-Opera/>

For the User JS, click on the file and then click "raw". For the extension,
click "Downloads" and then install "googlePlusInjector-1.03.oex".

If you use the User JS, "User JavaScript on HTTPS" must be enabled, and you
will get an HTTPS warning for each browsing session.
opera:config#User%20JavaScript%20on%20HTTPS or
opera:config#UserPrefs|UserJavaScriptonHTTPS

If you use the extension, "User JavaScript on HTTPS" does not have to be
enabled, so you will not get an HTTPS warning for each browsing session.
However, for extensions, "Allow interaction with secure pages" must be
enabled.

Known issues: Webpages, like "<https://plus.google.com/photos/> and
"<https://plus.google.com/circles/>, do not have the notification and share
text, so there is no way to get the the notification and share text for non-
English languages. For these webpages, they will always show as
"Notifications" and "Share", unless you edit the User JS.

------
dfxm12
G+ also doesn't support Camino, which uses the same rendering engine as
Firefox...

This could also be a Google trying to control the user platform during a
beta/test period. It is much easier to troubleshoot issues when you limit the
platform your app is running on.

~~~
muddylemon
It would be just as esy to just throw out the data you collect from that user
agent

------
markokocic
Probably lack of resources.

Opera has allways been one of the nicest browsers, at one point in time even
the only sane IE alternative, but never got the market share it deserves,
except on the dombphones as Opera Mini.

~~~
Indyan
Lack of resources is a answer I am willing to accept from say Grooveshark.
But, when Google and Facebook offer that same excuse, its a lot harder to
digest. Also, once you realize that Opera supports most Google products
without any special optimization, that fallacy of that logic becomes apparent.
Remember that Google optimized Google Instant for the listed browsers, but it
didn't for Opera. Yet, Google Instant worked in Opera right from the
beginning, as long as you masked your useragent as Firefox. Yes, changing the
useragent fixed the incompatibility problem! Same thing is happening with G+.
Mask as Firefox and the notification and share options that are normally not
available in the Google bar in Opera because visible. Browser sniffing sucks.
Its time that Google followed what it preached and developed websites that
follow the spirit of "Open Web". Related Reading Material: <http://techie-
buzz.com/browsers/google-instant-opera.html>
[http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2009/11/05/the-lengths-to-
go-t...](http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2009/11/05/the-lengths-to-go-to-to-get-
a-site-fixed) <http://my.opera.com/hallvors/blog/>
<http://my.opera.com/core/blog/show.dml/3130540>

~~~
campnic
I really don't understand this perspective. Google has lots of resources.
Google has lots of projects. A particular team may not have more or less
resources then Grooveshark. There is no 'fallacy of logic'. You build the
broadest support you can with the resources you have. I don't think their lack
of support of Opera for a beta project suggests anything about their support
of Opera besides they consider it a lower priority then the four browsers
listed. Its not a personal affront. They just don't have unlimited people.
Would you be surprised to learn they don't yet support text based browsing
using lynx? I wouldn't.

~~~
Wilya
If I am using lynx, chances are high that I know some things are not going to
work anyway. I don't need google to tell me this. And in many cases (not for
Google+, I think they rely too much on js.), some things _will_ work.

Plus, there is a middle ground between blacklisting lynx and blacklisting
cutting-edge or almost cutting-edge browsers.

------
laacz
If we trust Wikipedia
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_(web_browser)#Market_adop...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_\(web_browser\)#Market_adoption)
(one should never trust Wikipedia blindely), Opera has 3.3% of general browser
market. I believe that is not enough to add official support for it.

Of course, Google could just let Opera users in, but since it can't guarantee
100% compliance, decision not to support Opera at all is understandable to
some degree.

------
skawaii
Perhaps the video chat plugin doesn't work with Opera? I don't know
personally. If this is the case, however, then I can see Google not wanting to
offer a half-working product to users.

------
dbloom
Opera 11.50 works fine. Make sure that:

1\. You're running the latest version of Opera.

2\. You're not spoofing as another browser.

~~~
XP1
Not really. If you compare "Identify as Opera" and "Identify as Firefox", you
will see that the web toolbar notifications and share buttons are missing for
the Opera user agent (also, advanced feedback tools are missing, where it
takes a screenshot and allows you to highlight the problem area).

I created the User JS and extension that will inject the code into the DOM.
See my earlier post.

------
pkkk
No antialiasing for firefox and ie logo is probably intentional :D

